# What is your dog's full name?



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I didn't know if this belonged on the "questions" board or here...was just wondering what your chi's full name is?

My girl is Gidget Joselina Cuervo Shawawa

I haven't registered her yet, but that is what it is. 

Her previous owner named her Gidget, and my husband had originally wanted a male and to name it Jose Cuervo, hence Joselina. It's hilarious!

The "Shawawa" part is in rememberance of the dog I had growing up, a rat terrier named Trixie. I used to always tell her I was going to get a chihuahua and for some reason, everytime I'd say chihuahua, she'd start barking! So then I started whispering "Shawawa" into her ear and she'd flip out. There was just something about that word. You have to realize, this was the most intelligent dog that has ever lived. Seriously.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ozzy "the pup of darkness" Cartwright

and 

Lily-boo Cartwright


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I Named my Dog Max but my mam tells people hes called Maximus Desimus Meridiud :lol: :lol:

but thats not his real name it just MAX but i usually call him Maxxy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vincent La Blonc


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny's is Perimeade Trinity
Smify's Is Veejim Snowy Knight


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I was hoping to get more replies on this one. I love to hear the full names vs. what you call them. The names on Gidge's pedigree are so funny and make no sense whatsoever. Many of them were champion showdogs, those had the strangest names of all!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My fizzy has no pedigree papers but we just call him 
"Mr Fizzy Dave " 

Kirby's pedigree name is ' seafleet honey bear '


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

teddy has no pedigree and would make the worst show dog as he does NOT fit the standard
i joke around and say his show name is Dudley Val Verde
dudley=dud lol val verde= tin of tomatoes he stood on
i love him he is the best and if he was to be shown he would need a class of his own!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico is: _Perrito Chantico_

Perrito = puppy or small dog in spanish
Chantico = Aztec goddess (don't tell him its a girls name) who was turned into a dog for not minding :lol:

When I went about finding a name, I wanted it to show chihuahua's history, but didn't want the typical 'mexican' names (even though my dad calls him Juan & a friend calls him Jose)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's a great story about "Shawawa" Lori. :wink: 

My boys aren't registered so they are just Mr. Peepers Evans and Buster Evans.


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Jaimin & Eros have pedigrees.
Jaimin's full nameis: Jaimin van het Stevensvaartje (He's from Holland)
Eros' full name is: Eros Casa del Lucerol


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

Viper's full name is Kern's B.A. Viper...(the B.A stands for Bad Ass)  We wanted him to think he's cool.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok dont get me started lol here we go then-

jacob is aka - teddy bears pride of bornoz

ruby is aka - coltham fashion statement at bornoz

honey is aka- coltham going for gold at bornoz

pandora will be aka - coltham domino of bornoz

and all my others pet names are-

tyke = little tyke thomas mathers III

patch= perfect patch

rio= rio 

lol


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Emmi has so many names. BUT, I named her Emmi Lou. She also gets called My Emmi, dootlebug, precious, stinker.....hehe-ha!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Scoot isn't registered but if he was- Senor Scoot the Presidente of the United States of Mexico (just a little long right??)

and someday when i get my little girl i am going to name her Sophie, because my aunt wanted to name her new dog Sophie but i said no because that was my name. so she settled on Chloe for hers. but she said I must name my girl Sophie. So i will and i think her name will be-

Waterfords Belle of The Ball Sophie 

or something along those lines.. cuz i really like that name!


----------



## Kimi (Sep 30, 2005)

Little Miss Sophia.....Sophie also call her Princess Sophia
Snick Snack....Snickers also known as Snick Snack Patty wak give the dog a bone
Missy Mae....Missy also known as Little Miss
Baily Bop.....Baily also know as Boppers
Heidi Ho....Moose
Chancter Doggins....Chance also known as as Dummy
Tinkerbell....Tink also know as tink a wink or Lil Girl
And of course there ia one more........Havent got a name yet leaning on Rico Suavey,,,,or Oliver and call him Ollie,


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, Socrates' name is just that Socrates...that was his name when I got him and I felt he had enough changes to go through without changing his name too. The kids call him "Boooda" and Soc's and my mom calls him Sock-a-doodles (it's so undignified  ).

My new girl is Duchess Isabella and we call her Bella or when she's ignoring us Isabella. The kids are already coming up with little nick-names for her too 

Oh neither of them are anywhere close to being registered. Socrates is a mix and Bella's lineage is unknown since we found her and don't know of her past.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tito is - Caliente Tito Burrito

and 

Marley's Tater - LONG story....couldn't decide between Marley and Tater (YES I'm from the south....Tater - short for Potato...lol) so we just gave him both.


----------



## Finnik (Dec 10, 2005)

Cashew's full name is:


LDCR's Just Nutty


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Her name is Chihuahua and I call her.............(dramatic drumroll).................................................




Chihuahua.



I guess I can tell you about all the Golden Retrievers in my life though. It's much more interesting.

King's James Joeseph called Jimmy
Lee's Punkin Chiffon Pie called Punkin cause her birthday is Halloween (I'm also from the south, notice there's no p in there, as in PumPkin, I was feelin' the tater name)
Lee's L.E.E. called Ellie (so sad, had to sell her as a family pet, she just wasn't so hot on the retrieving thing  )
Will E. Hunt called Willie
Will's Son Hunt called Wilson <---big goober! Also not so great with the retrieving, but is a huge snuggle bunny. Mom won't let us sell him!!
Ready to Hunt called Reddy (cause he's so red!)


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Cujo doesnt have papers but doesnt have a full name-Cujo Timothy Cooper

Princess akc is Princess Sophie 4th because we forgot to give her our last name


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

My little ones fulle name

Maddiedoo(Madison) Valle-Cardona
Scrappydoo (paquito) Valle-Cardona
Trinity(Triny) Valle-Cardona


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I never registered her, but it was Niacas Blue May.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis' name started out to just be "Blue" or Baby Blue as he is a blue and white chihuahua. Somewhere around day three he determined he was "The King" so his name changed to Elvis...

Blue ............ Elvis '

Velvet had to go in the middle


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Sagas Pedigree name is....
Portus Grand Illusion :shock:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Halle's registered name is:


Kiska's Halle Belle


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I need to send in Rylie's papers... and I can't think of a name. lol.


----------



## ChiLuver (Dec 28, 2005)

Dante Alighieri, and Cocoa Pebbles. Dante and Pebbles for short.


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

my shrimp's full name is:
His Royal Highness Shrimp Sir Velevetnose Inigo-Jones!!
i know its REALLY LONG but my names long to so we are alike!!!! x


----------

